# Hunting Stores in/around Atlanta



## stunod23 (Jul 16, 2008)

I am looking to get a couple of feeders for the upcoming season and was wondering if anyone had any suggestions of where i can get some in or around the atlanta area... i just moved here so i have no idea.

thanks


----------



## pcrouch (Jul 16, 2008)

i think bass pro is your best bet....85 and sugarload pkwy


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 16, 2008)

bass pro shops. i don't know how to get there but maybe someone can chime in.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 16, 2008)

It's not legal to hunt over bait in GA. So why bother........

Oh, and Bass Pro is not worth stepping in the door.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2008)

Nitro said:


> It's not legal to hunt over bait in GA. So why bother........
> 
> Oh, and Bass Pro is not worth stepping in the door.


Who said he was gonna hunt over them? 200yards and out of site!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 17, 2008)

Nitro said:


> It's not legal to hunt over bait in GA. So why bother........
> 
> Oh, and Bass Pro is not worth stepping in the door.


 
I don't think that was the question he asked...  Worry about you and I'm sure this new guy will do just fine by himself. 

The Pro Shop is a good start. It also depends on the feeder you want to use. It's a lot cheaper to make your own. If you do build a feeder, make sure the roof overhangs on all 4 sides to not allow rain water in.. Good luck!


----------



## timetohunt (Jul 17, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> feeder you want to use. It's a lot cheaper to make your own. If you do build a feeder, make sure the roof overhangs on all 4 sides to not allow rain water in.. Good luck!



Speaking of which do you have any plans or pictures of a home made feeder?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll post some pictures tomorrow of another one, but here's one that a guy in Eatonton makes. A lot of feed stores around middle Ga carry them. Top is removable, they have pegs to go thru the feet, and are easy to relocate. He uses a 1/2 barrel for the feeder but I had him make me a couple without the barrel and I use large cement mixing trays from Home Depot. Choctaw feeders offers a good free choice downspout type feeder you can order: http://www.gamefeedersonline.com/ewdcheckout/choctaw-feeders-m-13.html
I also have a couple barrel feeders with drop down that I got in Watkinsville at the sporting goods store there (name escapes me at the moment). I'll take a picture of them tonight. Bass Pro and Outdoor Adventures both carry sling feeders around Atlanta.


----------



## dannybrig11 (Jul 17, 2008)

I noticed that Tractor Supply  stores carries several kinds of feeders for sale.


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Jul 17, 2008)

*Feeders*



dannybrig11 said:


> I noticed that Tractor Supply  stores carries several kinds of feeders for sale.




Tractor Suppy carries American Hunter and Feeder Max Brands.  Great Feeders.


----------



## stunod23 (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks for the input guys, i will have to check out bass pro and tractor supply, and yes i am well aware of the laws for hunting in georgia, feeders are great attractors for deer and a lot easier than food plots, enough said about that.


----------



## ogre (Jul 17, 2008)

also can go on gon website look in advertisers and find whats close to you


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 17, 2008)

timetohunt said:


> Speaking of which do you have any plans or pictures of a home made feeder?


 
As a matter of fact I do..

Before staining.. They work like a charm!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 23, 2008)

which area of atlanta are you in?  you might live in the metro area and still be 60 miles or more from BPS...


----------

